# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل در نصب لاراول 5

## iDeveloper

سلام دوستان

من برنامه نویسی php رو تازه شروع کردم و میخوام فریمورک لاراول رو روی ویندوزم نصب کنم.
composer و گیت رو نصب کردم. موقعی که دستور composer create-project laravel/laravel --prefer-dist رو وارد می کنم این پیغام رو نشون میده:


- Installing laravel/laravel (v5.1.11)
Downloading: 100%
Downloading: 100%
Downloading: 100%
Failed to download laravel/laravel from dist: The "https://api.github.com/repos/laravel/laravel/zipball/*[ye code toolani]*" file could not be downloaded: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: The requested name is valid, but no data of the requested type was found.
failed to open stream: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: The requested name is valid, but no data of the requested type was found.
Now trying to download from source
- Installing laravel/laravel (v5.1.11)
Cloning *[hamoon code toolanie bala]*
مشکل چیه؟ هرچی تو اینترنت گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم! از دیشب درگیرشم اعصابم رو بهم ریخته  :ناراحت:  :افسرده: 
بچه ها کمک کنید نصبش کنم خیلی دوست دارم لاراول کار کنم  :ناراحت: 

مرسی

----------


## hamedarian2009

مشکل از کانکشن اینترنت شما هست با V P N نصب کنید

----------


## iDeveloper

سلام




> مشکل از کانکشن اینترنت شما هست با V P N نصب کنید


وی پی ان ندارم راه دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## iDeveloper

دوستان با فیلترشکن مشکل حل شد.

اما از طرفی واسه جامعه ما ایرانی ها واقعاً متاسفم که هنوز درک نکردن برنامه نویسی فقط محصولات مایکروسافت (دات نت و تمامی زیرمجموعه هاش) نیست. اگر نگاهی به بیرون از کشور بندازیم می بینیم اونجا از تکنولوژیهای دیگه ای مثل جاوا، ruby on rails، django، php و غیره استفاده می کنن و کلی هم پیشرفت می کنن ولی ما دو دستی فقط چسبیدیم به مایکروسافت و محصولاتش!!!!!!!
آدم واقعاً تاسف میخوره وقتی میره می بینه قسمت دات نت شلوغه ولی قسمت های دیگه خلوت و متروک! این نشون میده که ما لایق اصطلاح «جهان سوم» هستیم چون به معنای واقعی کلمه از جهان عقبیم.

امیدوارم روزی برسه که از انواع زبانهای پیشرفته و قدرتمندی که الان فقط در حد اسم در ایران شناخته شده هستند در بازار کار ما به وفور استفاده بشه.

 :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

> دوستان با فیلترشکن مشکل حل شد.
> 
> اما از طرفی واسه جامعه ما ایرانی ها واقعاً متاسفم که هنوز درک نکردن برنامه نویسی فقط محصولات مایکروسافت (دات نت و تمامی زیرمجموعه هاش) نیست. اگر نگاهی به بیرون از کشور بندازیم می بینیم اونجا از تکنولوژیهای دیگه ای مثل جاوا، ruby on rails، django، php و غیره استفاده می کنن و کلی هم پیشرفت می کنن ولی ما دو دستی فقط چسبیدیم به مایکروسافت و محصولاتش!!!!!!!
> آدم واقعاً تاسف میخوره وقتی میره می بینه قسمت دات نت شلوغه ولی قسمت های دیگه خلوت و متروک! این نشون میده که ما لایق اصطلاح «جهان سوم» هستیم چون به معنای واقعی کلمه از جهان عقبیم.
> 
> امیدوارم روزی برسه که از انواع زبانهای پیشرفته و قدرتمندی که الان فقط در حد اسم در ایران شناخته شده هستند در بازار کار ما به وفور استفاده بشه.


آن چنان هم که شما میگید متروک و عقب مانده نیستیم. در ایران هم میشه گفت ۴۰درصد دات‌نت هستن، بین ۲۵ تا ۳۰ درصد با جاوا هستن و بقیه بین php , python و زبانهای دیگه هست. درسته که به دات نت بیش‌تر توجه شده(بسته به کاربردش بله ابزار خوبی هم هست) ولی  php هم سهم کمی نداره. توی کشور ما خیلی برنامه‌نویسان در سطح بین‌المللی کار میکنن، خیلی از شرکت‌ها برای کشورهای دیگه کد میزنن و کسی ازشون خبر نداره. همچنین صنعت کامپیوتر ایران میشه گفت یه سن ۲۰ ساله رو داره در حالی که کشورهای دیگه بالای ۴۰سال. پس بسته به شرایط و جوی که حاکم هست(تحریم+برنامه‌نویسی در سطح بومی+نرخ دلار و عدم امکان دریافت سرویسهای مناسب و ..) رشد خوبی رو داشتیم.
بحث شلوغ بودن تالار نه فقط این سایت بلکه شما stackoverflow و udemy رو هم نگاه کنید میبینید تعداد پستها و کاربران دات نت بیشتر هست.

----------


## aaligoli

اگر تبلیغات محاسبه نشه بنده با مدیریت لاراول که سروری برای تست گرفته بودند تا کانفیگ هایی رو تست کنند. به نتایج خوبی رسیدم و میتونم سایت هایی که از لاراول استفاده میکنند و میزبانی کنم. و اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه روی ویندوز میزبانی بشه.
چون یه سری ماژول هایی نیاز داره که حتی روی سرور هاست اشتراکی معمولی هم نباید باشه.

----------


## iDeveloper

سلام دوست عزیز




> توی کشور ما خیلی برنامه‌نویسان در سطح بین‌المللی کار میکنن، خیلی از شرکت‌ها برای کشورهای دیگه کد میزنن و کسی ازشون خبر نداره.


میشه چند نمونه از این شرکتها رو مثال بزنید؟




> بحث شلوغ بودن تالار نه فقط این سایت بلکه شما stackoverflow و udemy رو هم نگاه کنید میبینید تعداد پستها و کاربران دات نت بیشتر هست.


دقیقاً صحبت منم همینجاست. چرا باید فروم های دات نت همیشه شلوغ تر از بقیه باشه؟ در حالیکه فکر نمی کنم دات نت از لحاظ قدرت و پرفرمنس یه سر و گردن بالاتر از بقیه باشه (که لاقل بگیم بخاطر اونه)! اتفاقاً اکثر فریمورک ها تقریباً در یک سطح قرار دارن و من زیاد شنیدم که چیزی نیست مثلاً در asp.net بشه انجامش داد که در php نشه! حتی در برخی موارد دیده میشه مثلاً میگن جاوا برای کارهای سازمانی و بزرگ مناسبه و دات نت قابل رقابت با اون نیست! با اینحال چرا وضعیت فروم ها اینجوریه!!! شما همین الان به قسمت asp.net web forms سر بزنید می بینید تقریباً 1000 صفحه بچه های اونجا سوال پرسیدن یا مطلبی ارائه کردن در حالیکه سایر فرومها (حتی این فروم) از لحاظ میزان محتوا و فعالیت کاربران اصلاً قابل مقایسه با قسمت دات نت و متعلقاتش نیست!!!

البته هدف من از این صحبت ها بحث و جدل با اساتید با تجربه ای مثل شما نیست (یه وقت از حرفهام ناراحت نشید) بلکه خواستم کمی پیرامون این موضوع گفتگو کنیم.
مرسی از وقتی که می گذارید  :لبخند:

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

> میشه چند نمونه از این شرکتها رو مثال بزنید؟


http://kowsarcorp.com/pub/

http://realtyna.com/
گروه برنامه‌نویس همه php و در ایران هستن ولی دفتر اصلی شرکت در پاریس هست





> به قسمت asp.net web forms سر بزنید می بینید تقریباً 1000 صفحه بچه های اونجا سوال پرسیدن یا مطلبی ارائه کردن در حالیکه سایر فرومها (حتی این فروم) از لحاظ میزان


همونطور که خودتون هم فرمودید بنده حوصله بحث و جدل ندارم. خب برادر طرف دوست داره با دات نت کد بزنه، خب راحت‌تره یه IDE محکم و سر راست داره. توی جاوا هم هر چی بخوای مهیا هست از پردازش تصویر گرفته تا nlp ازش برمیاد. البته نا گفته نماند برای php در ایران به غیر از این فروم خیلی سایتهای دیگه هم هستن ولی در زمینه دات نت فعال‌ترینشون سایت برنامه‌نویس هست.

----------


## behzadamin12

این آموزش نصب لاراول نسخه های مختلف
https://jobteam.ir/Course/62-Laravel-Installation

----------

